# Solved: Using a batch file on server 2008



## KJackson50 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a question about using a batch file to restart 3 servers on a weekly schedule. My plan is to create a simple batch file that restarts 3 of the servers at my job every saturday morning. My friends say it's a bad idea. Any insight?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

It depends on what is running on the servers. If you have some sort of database application which doesn't shut down gracefully with the server reboot script, then you risk the chance of corrupting data. This is why maintenance windows are scheduled where the IT staff is actually present to do the server reboots.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Although I do it often enough, I reboot servers remotely but always at night, after hours, when I know if it doesn't come back up I can be there right when the doors open the next day. If you are going to do three, do them one at a time. RDP is easy enough to setup on a non-standard port, or use logmein or something to do it remotely so you have control over the reboot. I do not like the idea of a batch file restarting a production server.


----------



## KJackson50 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the insight guys


----------

